# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  сетевая плата

## Изумрудна

подскажите как посмотреть какой драйвер нужен для встроенной сетевой платы, что-то сделалось и комп ее теперь не видит, при включении она устанавливается не правильно

----------


## psv-75

Зайдите в диспетчер усторойств сетевые платы правой кнопкой свойства вкладка сведения вначале скопируйте код потом удалите устройство зайдите на сайт www.devid.info скопируйте код в пустую строку скачайте драйвер распакуйте зайдите в дисп. задач тепер у вас будет неизвестное устройство установка драйвера из указаного места указываете распакованую папку наж ОК и вуаля все работает

----------

